# Upcoming BLACKDROID SATI 8 strings - total Hufscmization!!! -



## baryton (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello everyone!!!

I took my car this morning and went to Switzerland to meet famous luthier Patrick Hufschmid, It was a great moment, i could see how he works and how his creations are beautiful and we discussed the manufacture of my new guitar!!!

Here is the "menu"

8 strings
Body and Neck: High quality Mahogany
Bolt on neck
String thru body
Scale length 28.31
Body Shape : his new "super strat" very light and thin (2.9 Kg [Total weight of the guitar] for a 7 St for example, 1st time on 8 )
Headstock custom : 4/4 config reverse style
Colour ; Black Distress
Flat fingerboard : If Ziricote is possible for an 8, if not it'll be Bllodwood XD
Black Hipshot tuners
Bridge Pickup : Kent Armstrong's OTT Hufschmid custom
Neck Pickup : Kent Armstrong's PAF Jazz Hufschmid custom
Luminescent Side Dot System

I choosed to name it SATI refers to Buddhist symbolism with the Noble Eightfold Path wich is often represented by means of the dharma wheel, whose eight spokes represent the eight elements of the path
The 7th Elements of this, is the *samm&#257;-sati*, can also translate as Right mindfulness or Right awarness, consist keep our minds alert to phenomena that affect the body and mind.... like music and playing guitar for me^^

Pix coming soon.. I Hope...

_*Edit 11.22.2009 : Finally It's not possible to have a Ziricote fingerboard for an 8 string 28.31 scale guitar, , so I choose the bloodwood one wich is very sweet too, That's why I changed also the colour of the guitar, no black distressed it'll be "Pure Rust" 

Bloodwood + Pure Rust = 

To have an **idea it will be like this one
*
_


----------



## Xiphos68 (Nov 19, 2009)

This guitar will be amazing can't wait to see it!


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Nov 19, 2009)

Can't wait to see either.. These always look great.
Aaaaaaaand I want one.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Nov 19, 2009)

Can't wait to see the pictures of this beastie! Congrats!


----------



## Swarth (Nov 19, 2009)

Awesome! Patrick is really awesome to work with, can't wait to see how yours turns out


----------



## baryton (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank you guys 



Swarth said:


> Awesome! Patrick is really awesome to work with, can't wait to see how yours turns out



I think I saw your guitar today


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Nov 19, 2009)

damn, this gonna be one of the best Blackdroids ever.


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 19, 2009)

Can't.
Freaking.
Wait!


----------



## Swarth (Nov 19, 2009)

baryton said:


> Thank you guys
> 
> 
> 
> I think I saw your guitar today


----------



## White Cluster (Nov 19, 2009)

Great.Just what I need. More Huf GAS


----------



## signalgrey (Nov 19, 2009)

sati also means Bride Burning in India.
If a womans husband dies she has to throw herself on the fire with him.
pretty nasty.

just an fyi.

Gratz on the guitar. its definitely gonna be amazing.


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 19, 2009)

Congrats, man! I can't wait to see the progress pics of your axe.


----------



## vansinn (Nov 20, 2009)

Fred, I really like your way of connecting eight string playing with Budhist themes.
It'll be a kick seeing this build emerge :agree:

The Indian sati Bride Burning would've given Beatles words _still my guitar gently weeps_ a different meaning, given their facination with Indian philosophy..
I'd like to be your photographer on your first Indian tour. The picture of you rescuing a lovely bride from the flames, flying away on an eight-string magic carpet ride will be an epic!


----------



## Apophis (Nov 20, 2009)

awesome, can't wait to see it


----------



## baryton (Nov 20, 2009)

vansinn said:


> I'd like to be your photographer on your first Indian tour. The picture of you rescuing a lovely bride from the flames, flying away on an eight-string magic carpet ride will be an epic!


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Baryton 

Must also mention that he brought some epic french wine and some local speciality which I of course finished all up in the evening it was so delicious


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm totally gonna get a tattoo of a dharma wheel.


----------



## Pauly (Nov 20, 2009)

Can't wait to see pics of this, new shape you say?!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 20, 2009)

this is going to be awesome! i love Patrick´s über-thin design, so seeing it on an 8 string will soil my pants!

congrats on the order, i´m sure you´ll be really happy with it


----------



## 777 (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow... It seems like everyday Hufschmid gets a little more awesome...those specs are gona be sweet!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 20, 2009)

it also seems patrick gets food brought to him alot by folks. which is only fair though, since he also brings/ships food to people all the time


----------



## willybman (Nov 20, 2009)

u r a god damn tease!!!!!!!!

douche. 

in all seriousness, i can not wate to see, those specs sound absolutly amazing!!!!!!


----------



## LordCoven (Nov 20, 2009)

Congrats man - I just know this guitar is going to be awesome - because Patrick's building it hehehe  \m/ \m/
Cheers,
C


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah, looks like it'll suck again. I'll save you the horror and PM you my address. That way, you won't be forced to deal with it and I'll take your pain away.

No need to unpack it, BTW.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 20, 2009)

fred your RB*G is broken?


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 20, 2009)

willybman said:


>



Sure 



That's what Fred brought to me yesterday  I'm inviting you for a fondue when you come and get the guitar 












BTW yout name is epic, the Baryton is an incredible baroque instrument which is pretty much unknown to the general public, check this out...


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 20, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> fred your RB*G is broken?



One can hope. 

As for the RBCG, it requires photo input!


----------



## Setnakt (Nov 20, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> sati also means Bride Burning in India.
> If a womans husband dies she has to throw herself on the fire with him.


Brutal.

I also approve of the guitar specs. And the pics.


----------



## Vletrmx (Nov 21, 2009)

Subscribed! Can't wait to see this piece of art.


----------



## baryton (Nov 22, 2009)

_*Finally It's not possible to have a Ziricote fingerboard for an 8 string 28.31 scale guitar... Snif.... , so I choose the bloodwood one wich is very sweet too, That's why I changed also the colour of the guitar, no black distressed it'll be "Pure Rust" 

Bloodwood + Pure Rust = 

To have an **idea it'll be like this one
*_


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 22, 2009)

baryton said:


> _*Bloodwood + Pure Rust = *_


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 22, 2009)

Awesome man! I can't wait to see the pics of it!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Nov 23, 2009)

That's going to look very, very sweet. Can't wait to start seeing some pictures of that beastie while it is in progress. The wine and sausage looked very tasty, too.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Nov 25, 2009)

Awesome Buddhist reference. I have a Dharma wheel tattooed on my chest.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Nov 25, 2009)

any pic yet?damn


----------



## baryton (Nov 26, 2009)

*LOL*


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 26, 2009)

yo! If you haven't cut the fretboard yet Patrick, I can slice off a fretboard of Zirocote from one of my boards more than large enough for this build and fire it off to you.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 26, 2009)

baryton -


----------



## Bevo (Nov 29, 2009)

+1 on the wheel reference, great thought went into your name.

This will be a beautiful guitar.


----------



## baryton (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey everyone!

Here is the first pics


----------



## Metalus (Dec 1, 2009)

baryton said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Here is the first pics



SICK


----------



## 8stringlover (Dec 1, 2009)

Hell Yeah!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 1, 2009)

since the day that this trhead was started, I been wondered how the headsock gonna be, looks bruthal!!


----------



## foreverburn (Dec 1, 2009)

Looks really good, can't wait to see more! Just out of curiosity though, how much for that bad boy? And why a bolt on?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 1, 2009)

I like the mahogany/bloodwood combo, can't say I'm a fan of the headstock though.

Looks great so far!


----------



## 8stringlover (Dec 1, 2009)

foreverburn said:


> And why a bolt on?



Huf only builds bolt on necks, I think he explained why and the reasons a million times in this forum before 

IMO the price is something between the player and the luthier but you can always contact him directly from his website if you wish to know the prices


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 1, 2009)

HAWT HEADSTOCK FTW!!!

this is gunna be sexay!


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Dec 1, 2009)

Are you gonna have any of the Buddhist references built into the guitar?


----------



## Apophis (Dec 1, 2009)

looks awesome as always


----------



## Rorschach (Dec 1, 2009)

Apophis said:


> looks awesome as always



+1


----------



## Swarth (Dec 1, 2009)

This is looking awesome.



baryton said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Here is the first pics


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 2, 2009)

Once again, I sense a killer instrument on its way.


----------



## baryton (Dec 2, 2009)

NEW PIX!!


----------



## SD83 (Dec 2, 2009)

The trussrod confuses me... is it normal that it ends that far away from the headstock?


----------



## baryton (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah, Patrick always build his guitar like this with an easy "adjustment access" for the truss road. This seems sufficient length and it works well!!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 2, 2009)

I think SD83 is talkin about the distance between nut/head and the trussrod end, not the adjust access.


----------



## baryton (Dec 2, 2009)

I understood^^
It's the patrick way of build XD


----------



## Swarth (Dec 2, 2009)

Keep in mind that the scale length is longer. and as stated above by baryton, the access point to the truss rod is at the body rather than headstock, so it's makes more sense to me that there is going to be a distance between the end of the truss rod to the headstock. Don't quote me on that I am not a luthier.


----------



## 8stringlover (Dec 2, 2009)

SD83 said:


> The trussrod confuses me... is it normal that it ends that far away from the headstock?




You forgot to consider that there is no grove being cut at the headstock portion which leaves it all solid up there, much stronger then if there would be a groove for an access to the rod...

On most guitar necks with the rod being adjustable at the end, the rod starts at the 2nd fret....

He also tested this 18'' standard rod on a 9 string guitar neck at one point on a jig he built for fun to simulate an attachement to a body with the strings being attached to test the tension reaction (I was there )...

18'' standard rod is more then enough for what is needed in there


----------



## SD83 (Dec 2, 2009)

Interesting. But looking at the pics of his finished guitars and the unbelievably low action, it seems to work perfectly. btw, your guitar looks great so far, can't wait to see some shots with the final color.


----------



## foreverburn (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah this guitar is looking AMAZING! You will have one hell of a good time playing that bad boy!


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 2, 2009)

Awesome.  I can't believe that I posted once in this thread and let it slide by me afterwards.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 3, 2009)

every step is awesome always


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 3, 2009)

Apophis said:


> every step is awesome always


----------



## baryton (Dec 3, 2009)

Patrick = Formula one


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 3, 2009)

that´s hot!


----------



## Swarth (Dec 3, 2009)

She's looking good baryton.


----------



## Samer (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks beautiful, congrats!


----------



## redlol (Dec 3, 2009)

White Cluster said:


> Great.Just what I need. More Huf GAS




^


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 3, 2009)

So amazing! I need to contact Patrick to see how much these guitars go for, I think my next guitar might be a Blackdroid.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks great man!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 3, 2009)

this beauty will be epic.


----------



## foreverburn (Dec 4, 2009)

Sexual Chocolate! Holy shit that a bad mofo.


----------



## hypermagic (Dec 5, 2009)

why'd Huf self b7?


----------



## Ben.Last (Dec 5, 2009)

hypermagic said:


> why'd Huf self b7?



Huh?


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 5, 2009)

That looks really comfortable. The template didn't really show it, but after the contouring, it's pretty slick.

I ended up trying a guitar with the wheel end after talking to Patrick a few times about it - It's definitely strong enough and adjusts just as well as being a the top. Ernie Ball has been doing it for decades haven't they?

I'd like to see one of Patrick's newer builds get a maple fretboard...very curious.


----------



## Baco (Dec 6, 2009)

baryton said:


> _*
> 
> Bloodwood + Pure Rust =
> 
> ...



That's a fact, the combination of the Redwood fingerboard with the pure rust finish is amazing. Trust me, I know, I see it every day


----------



## JimboTheHobo (Dec 8, 2009)

awesome job..


----------



## Setnakt (Dec 8, 2009)

hypermagic said:


> why'd Huf self b7?


  I just got this.
Translation: Why did Huf get himself banned? (b7=b&)


----------



## baryton (Dec 22, 2009)

New Pix


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 22, 2009)

OMFG!!! thats awesome!!!!!!!!!!!! that head go very well with the body shape, I just have doubt about the control layout...how the volume pot feels? I mean, is easy to reach?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 22, 2009)

it looks fantastic! Pure Rust FTW! 

i'm loving how 8-stringish it looks. like, it really brings out the large look of an 8 string neck. love that!


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 22, 2009)

The Fret access looks ridiculous thank to that extra cutout. Sweet guitar man!


----------



## hairychris (Dec 22, 2009)

This build might just win!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 22, 2009)

baryton said:


> New Pix


That is straight up METAL!
It is really beautiful as well!


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Dec 22, 2009)

DAMN, need to change my jeans AGAIN


----------



## Swarth (Dec 22, 2009)

Looking awesome as always


----------



## White Cluster (Dec 22, 2009)

My swollen penis and I agree.
It's very nice


----------

